# Hardwareerkennung neuerer Hardware, welche Distribution ist am besten?



## Tim1974 (16. November 2013)

Hallo,

mein Mint 15 MATE System läuft im Betrieb jetzt eigentlich gut, aber es gibt nach wie vor Probleme beim Runterfahren, was meistens nicht klappt, ich starte dann neu und meist klappt es dann. Außerdem hatte ich zuvor ja große Probleme den NVidia-3D-Treiber zu installieren, allerdings mit Mint 15 Cinnamon, nun habe ich mich garnicht mehr getraut den Treiber zu installieren.
Irgendwie hab ich die Vermutung, daß meine Hardware vielleicht noch etwas zu neu und damit weniger gut unterstützt sein könnte und es daher mehr Probleme gibt als mit älterer Hardware, kann das sein?
Das System besteht aus: Intel i3-2100, Gigabyte-Board mit Intel Z68 Chipsatz, 2x2 GB DDR3/1333, NVidia Geforce GTS 450 (1 GB), 500 GB Samsung SATA2 (7200 U/min)...

Könnte es sich für mich lohnen, eine andere Distribution zu wählen?
Wie kann ich eigentlich mehrere Distributionen gleichzeitig installieren und von allen auf die gleichen Daten zugreifen (also auf Fotos, Videos usw.)?

MfG.
Tim


----------



## blackout24 (16. November 2013)

> Irgendwie hab ich die Vermutung, daß meine Hardware vielleicht noch etwas zu neu und damit weniger gut unterstützt sein könnte und es daher mehr Probleme gibt als mit älterer Hardware, kann das sein?



Das ist Quatsch. 1.) ist die Hardware nicht neu 2.) wird die Hardware vom Kernel unterstützt bevor sie überhaupt rauskommt. Intel ist eine der Firmen die am meisten zum Linux Kernel beitragen.

Um Daten mit anderen Distributionen zu teilen einfach eine ext4 Partition machen und die bei jeder Distribution einbinden und einfach die Video, Download, Musik Ordner darauf symlinken. /home/user/Downloads in jeder Distribution verweißt dann in Wirklichkeit auf die Partition die du erstellt hast.

Was für Probleme hast du den beim installieren den NVIDIA Treibers? Am Treiber liegt es 100%ig nicht die funktionieren einwandfrei. Ich finde die Paketverwaltung von Debian Distributionen unnötig kompliziert. Dazu dann noch die veralteten Paketen. 

Du könntest mal Antergos probieren. Dann hast du zumindest mal was, was kein Debian ist und immer die neusten Pakete bereit stellt. Ist im Prinzip vorgefertigtes Arch Linux mit einem Installer. Generell würde ich von Arch-Spinoffs abraten, weil man danach kein Plan hat wie Arch Linux überhaupt funktioniert und wie man es wartet aber um mal schnell deine Hardware auszuprobieren sollte es OK sein. Zum Treiber installiern im Termal "sudo pacman -S nvidia" und dann neustarten.

Die meisten anderen bekannten Distros bis auf Fedora, openSUSE, Gentoo sind ja auch einfach nur Ubuntu/Debian Klone.


----------



## maikeru (17. November 2013)

wenn man /home auf einer seperaten partition hatt reicht es i.d.R. aus sie in der neuen installation einfach wieder als /home einzubinden (gleicher username vorrausgesetzt.)
Damit hast dann sogar das gross deiner Anwenungseinstellungen wieder genau so wie du sie auf der anderen Installation verlassen hasst.

Grüße


----------



## blackout24 (17. November 2013)

maikeru schrieb:


> wenn man /home auf einer seperaten partition hatt reicht es i.d.R. aus sie in der neuen installation einfach wieder als /home einzubinden (gleicher username vorrausgesetzt.)
> Damit hast dann sogar das gross deiner Anwenungseinstellungen wieder genau so wie du sie auf der anderen Installation verlassen hasst.
> 
> Grüße


 
Hatte ich erst vor vorzuschlagen, jedoch wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher, ob es nicht zu Problemen kommt weil auf 4 Distros wahrscheinlich 4 verschiedene Versionen des selben Programms installiert sind und die alle auf den selben ~/.config Order zugreifen. Von daher würde ich nur die Daten auskoppeln.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. November 2013)

Ich hab das Mint 15 64Bit einfach so installiert und partitionieren lassen, wie es der Installer macht, weiß daher nichtmal ob ich eine extra Partition für meine Daten habe, aber vermutlich nicht, oder?
Kann ich die denn Nachträglich anlegen und die Daten darauf verschieben ohne das es zu Problemen kommt, oder ist das schwierig?

Die Probleme, die ich habe mit Mint 15 sind nach wie vor das Abschalten des PCs, er fährt meist einfach nicht runter. Es kommt das Logo und die Festplatte geht wohl aus aber er schaltet nicht ab. Gestern war es so oft, daß sogar Alt+Druck+B einmal nicht mehr klappte und ich dann entnervt den Rechner durch gedrückt halten des Einschaltknopfes abgeschaltet habe.

Was der NVidia-Treiber angeht, dazu hatte ich hier schon viel gefragt, hab auch einige Tips bekommen. Ich finde aber es sollte ohne Befehlszeilen, die ich eh nicht verstehe klappen den zu installieren und zu nutzen. Bei meinen letzten Versuchen damit fuhr der Rechner oft einfach nicht mehr korrekt hoch, nur noch ab und zu klappte das Booten, sehr oft blieb er auf einem Blackscreen stehen.


----------



## VikingGe (21. November 2013)

> Kann ich die denn Nachträglich anlegen und die Daten darauf verschieben ohne das es zu Problemen kommt, oder ist das schwierig?


Das geht prinzipiell ohne Probleme. Vorausgesetzt, du kopierst im Archiv-Modus (cp -a), damit der die Dateirechte usw. behält. Du musst nur deinem System sagen, dass es die Partition dann auch nahc /home mounten soll (/etc/fstab ist dein Freund) und /home auf der Root-Partition komplett leeren.

Warum der NVidia-Treiber bei dir aber nicht will, ist mir ein Rätsel. Installieren lassen sollte der sich auch ohne Kommandozeile (vorausgesetzt, Mint hat da eine grafische Paketverwaltung) - wichtig ist nur, dass du eben die systemeigenen Funktionen dafür benutzt und nicht mit dem Installationsscript von nvidia herumbastelst, denn damit bekommt man spätestens beim nächsten Kerne-Update Probleme. Also eigentlich _sollte_ es ausreichen, das Paket zu installieren, die Konfiguration übernehmen die Hooks im Paket. So kenne ich es zumindest noch von älteren Ubuntu-Versionen.

Das Problem ist nur, an die Befehlszeile solltest du dich früher oder später einfach gewöhnen, denn es ist einfacher, für ein Kommandozeilenprogramm eine Anleitung zu schreiben als für fünf verschiedene grafische Tools, die zwar alle das gleiche machen, aber irgendwo doch wieder zu viele Unterschiede besitzen, um sie zusammenzufassen. Insofern wirst du im Internet auch fast nur Hinweise für Kommandozeilenprogramme finden.



> Die Probleme, die ich habe mit Mint 15 sind nach wie vor das Abschalten des PCs, er fährt meist einfach nicht runter. Es kommt das Logo und die Festplatte geht wohl aus aber er schaltet nicht ab.


Was für nen Kernel hast du? Hatte so ein Problem hier mit Arch auch mal, glaube die gesamte 3.10er-Reihe durch. Habe es aber ignoriert, und wirklich _keine_ Ahnung, woran das konkret lag.


----------



## Octabus (25. November 2013)

Linux Mint 13 sollte im Punkt Treibererkennung recht gut sein, da es sich ja auch um eine LTS-Version handelt. Kann dir jetzt keine Bestätigung dafür liefern, bei mir funktioniert es jedenfalls einwandfrei.


----------



## blackout24 (25. November 2013)

Octabus schrieb:


> Linux Mint 13 sollte im Punkt Treibererkennung recht gut sein, da es sich ja auch um eine LTS-Version handelt. Kann dir jetzt keine Bestätigung dafür liefern, bei mir funktioniert es jedenfalls einwandfrei.


 
LTS heißt nur, dass für die Pakete lange Zeit Sicherheitsupdates bereit gestellt werden mehr nicht. Alles andere verändert sich nicht. Das ist ja gerade der Sinn das sich der Desktop nicht alle 3 Tage mit einem Update fundamental ändert. Ein Ubuntu 12.04 LTS liefert also trotzdem nur die Pakete aus, die im April 2012 gerade aktuell waren also auch einen alten Kernel, was bei neuer Hardware für schlechte Kompatibilität sorgt.


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2013)

Wenn du immer das neuste und tollste haben möchtest, führt kein wes um Distros wie Arch Linux rum. Meist ist Arch die Distro die einen neuen Linux Kernel als erstes im stable repo haben und an alle verteilen.


----------



## blackout24 (26. November 2013)

Gibt schon einige Distros, wo man ziemlich neue Pakete bekommt. Fedora Rawhide, openSUSE Tumbleweed, Gentoo und Derivate wie Sabayon etc.

Die meisten installieren sich aber irgendein 12.04 Ubuntu LTS und wundern sich dann, warum sie nur uralt Treiber kriegen und versuchen es dann auf den neusten Stand zu bringen mit irgendwelchen PPAs, was gerade bei Treibern ins Auge gehen kann, da es dort Abhängigkeiten zur Kernel Version und X.org gibt und die LTS Versionen nunmal veraltet sind.


----------



## Leandros (26. November 2013)

Natürlich, trotzdem ist Arch bei den ganzen letzen Kernel releases die erste Distro gewesen.


----------

